# Solved: C:\Windows\regedit.exe Application not found



## Escobar (Aug 29, 2004)

running WINDOWS 7 I cant get into regedit, when I type regedit in the run bar I get this error...

*C:\Windows\regedit.exe
Application not found*

When I click on regedit in the C:\Windows folder I get an "Open With" window...

The same window pops up when I try and open anything on the desktop unless i *"run as administrator"*


----------



## Escobar (Aug 29, 2004)

anyone?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Do you see *regedit.exe *inside C:\WINDOWS?


----------



## Escobar (Aug 29, 2004)

yes its in there

Double click to open gets me the "open with" window
Right click, "run as administrator" and it works. 

This is the same for everything on the desktop as well


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Try this fix: *EXEFIX*

Unzip the fix and extract the .reg file to the desktop. Double-click it to merge it to the registry. *Note that you need to be an Administrator to apply this fix*.

*Restart the computer*.

If the fix only opens as a text file, right-click it and select *Open With* > *Choose Program...* Then, select the *Registry Editor*.

If the Registry Editor is not in the list, browse to C:\WINDOWS and select *regedit*.


----------



## Escobar (Aug 29, 2004)

thanks phantom, this worked like a charm. 

Appreciate your help here on the forums, good work.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You're welcome!


----------

